
East German Security (Stasi) Training Film on Clandestine Apartment Search 1984 - Osiris30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bba3tryTJbs
======
liveoneggs
also available in funnier form in the Tom Hanks movie: the man with one red
shoe

------
solarkraft
This video isn't available in Germany because it features content from UMG.

